
Built with Rime.co, AI-based website building platform - suvozit
http://suvozit.com
======
suvozit
Our mission is to connect the world's information and make it universally
accessible and useful. Our first step is to build a weblog which not only
collates posts from multiple social networks and blogging platforms but also
enhance individual posts by the deep connectivity of hyperlinks, embeds,
author's information, location information, image caching, image recognition,
cross-posting, SEO, translation, and much more. Unlike traditional blogging
platforms which are manually edited and maintained.

Rime is an AI-based personal website building platform, helps you to collect
posts from multiple social networking services, such as Instagram, Tumblr,
Flickr, LinkedIn, Vimeo, Youtube, facebook etc into one simple, intelligent
and beautiful page. It's an online diary for your internet life, The Weblog.

~~~
onion2k
You might want to rethink which Twitter accounts you retweet if you're going
to include their content as an example in your product.

